# Gorgeous day in North Florida..



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

and we took FULL advantage of it! :biggrin: Headed to the dog park and had an absolute blast.... So bare with me and the pictures! 

First stop: Her favorite place ever.. the dog pond!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Makin' friend with the sweetest Golden Retriever

















Making a run for the sand pit... but my dog only has 2 legs! LOL


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

More water fun... of course!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wheeeee!









Checking out the second dog pond and finding a new friend.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Treat hogs.









LOL









This dog had such gorgeous eyes and she was so sweet (and super fast too!)









My pretty girl. <3


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice dog park....where in North Florida are you? I live in Miami so this would be out of the way but it would be great to know for when we travel.

I don't really like dog parks but I would take them to one where they could play in the water since they are dying to do that....where I live that's a "no way" deal. There is a dog park near me that used to have water access but they've closed it off due to the pollution run off from the 826 that runs near it. 

So I don't have a place to let them fling about in the water...and the beaches near me don't allow dogs, either. Sigh.

They look like they had a blast.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm in Live Oak, but this dog park is in Gainesville. SUPER nice and Harleigh loves it... I'm about 45mins-1hr from it. Its 14-acres, 2 dog ponds, Agility equipment, dry dog area and lots of room to run around. Plus, its shaded pretty well, so on hot summer days its not as bad! lol 

It is a private dog park, so it costs about $10 for a day pass. Totally worth it though :wink:

They finally have their website running again, so I'll give it to you.
Dog Wood Park & Daycare

Jacksonville also has a Dog Wood Park, pretty much the same thing except its 42 acres!
Dog Wood Park of Jacksonville


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> I'm in Live Oak, but this dog park is in Gainesville. SUPER nice and Harleigh loves it... I'm about 45mins-1hr from it. Its 14-acres, 2 dog ponds, Agility equipment, dry dog area and lots of room to run around. Plus, its shaded pretty well, so on hot summer days its not as bad! lol
> 
> It is a private dog park, so it costs about $10 for a day pass. Totally worth it though :wink:
> 
> ...


Hey thanks! Eventually, (it's a 5 year plan, about 4 years left to go...), I'm moving further north, away from the chaos that is Miami. I was thinking around the St. Augustine area so that is near Jax...but I'm not dead set on it. What I would prefer is to find someplace with land, cheap and just have some peace and quiet for a change. Nearest neighbor maybe an acre, (or more), away...that would be ideal.

As for the parks, I would definitely say that $10 is worth it. That's a great park!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

What lucky dogs! They all must have slept like rocks that night!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Serenity: There is a dog water park that is opening in November, from what I understand. Its down in Deerfield beach, which I believe is about an hour or less away from you in Miami. They are charging $1.50 per dog, and $5 per person.. now THAT'S not bad if ya ask me! 

Try and google it or something.. someone suggested it as a meetup spot in my Great Dane Meet Up group on Meetup.com. 

Correction: Its quiet waters water park. They are just opening there doors for the dogs November 6th and 7th.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome photos!!! Looks like Harleigh is having a blast!!!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Serenity: There is a dog water park that is opening in November, from what I understand. Its down in Deerfield beach, which I believe is about an hour or less away from you in Miami. They are charging $1.50 per dog, and $5 per person.. now THAT'S not bad if ya ask me!
> 
> Try and google it or something.. someone suggested it as a meetup spot in my Great Dane Meet Up group on Meetup.com.
> 
> Correction: Its quiet waters water park. They are just opening there doors for the dogs November 6th and 7th.


Darn. I work on the weekends. 

Thanks anyway...who knows, maybe they'll do it again in the future.


----------



## Lin (Nov 4, 2010)

If there was a dog park anything like this near us, we'd be there. Panda is so fast and our yard just isn't big enough to stretch her legs ... although we're planning to take her to the beach this winter -- no crowds -- so she can RUN.

I love the pictures of Harleigh leaping into the ponds, but still, my very favorite is her full out run (you know, with two legs!) What a wonderful time she must'v had.


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

what a lucky dog...beautiful park..awsome action shots. Thanks for sharing!


----------

